# Bbl



## sbz_playa (Oct 16, 2002)

ever heard of this league?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Are you talking about the British Basketball League?

I don't know much about it, but you can visit their official site:
http://www.bbl.org.uk/

Just a couple of things I found at the site:

- Chester Jets - the 2002 BBL Championship Winners

- The Thames Valley Tigers are leading the 2002/2003 season


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, BBL is also the abbreviation of the German _Basketball Bundesliga_.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, now I am confuse...  
BBL, can stand for many things! :yes: 

Hey sbz_playa, give us more clues!!!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

By the way: the hopepage of the german Basketball Bundesliga is: www.basketball-bundesliga.de/ 
Unfortunately its only in german...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

(german)
Klasse, noch jemand aus Deutschland hier in dem Forum. 
(/german)


----------

